# Power of Attorney to negotiate with insurance company



## jmays (Apr 28, 2010)

I have a customer who is leaving the state (Texas) for two weeks. He wants me to keep the roofing process moving along with his insurance company while he is out of town. Does anyone know where I can get a Power of Attorney Agreement that allows me to negotiate with the insurance company in my customers absents? I am operating in the state of TEXAS!


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

All he has to do is call the insurance adjuster and give verbal approval. Unless you are trying to bind the customer to working with you if you negotiate a settlement... 

I just told a customer 3 minutes ago I didn't want to bother, that it was his responsiblity and to call me when he was ready for the roof. I told him he doesn't have storm damage and I didn't want to waste my time so he could cheat his insurance. I have an agreement but I do not agree with the practice of storm chasing so I don't use it.


----------



## jmays (Apr 28, 2010)

Ok, thanks for the informaton.


----------

